
Show HN: I created this site to comment and draw on sites - gssgss
http://sitecommenter.com/
======
andr
It's one of those ideas that never die - services to comment on sites have
been around for more than a decade - I've seen a few during the dotcom boom.
The problem always is lack of critical mass - the service user base is tiny
compared to the vast amount of pages on the web. The chance of me finding and
another user commenting on the same web page is tiny even if you have millions
of users.

Consider making something sites can embed and make available to all their
users instantly. For starters be THE service for a few sites instead of one of
a dozen services for the whole internet. Something like a Disqus with drawing.

Also, no excuse in 2014 to use screenshots instead of the actual HTML of the
site.

~~~
gssgss
Thanks for the feedback andr.

I was thinking of it as using it for fast communication with designor to
illustrate small points but I would definitely like to explore the social aprt
of it (seeing what others commented and os on). Great idea also on the
embedding comment.

I went the screenshot way but, if I used html I think the only option would be
to code the js as a bookmarklet. It is an interesting option btw.

------
de_dave
The "Enter URL" box on the front page has
"[http://example.com"](http://example.com") as the hint, but if you type in
"[http://example.com"](http://example.com") it adds a second
"[http://"](http://") to the front, i.e.
"[http://http://example.com"](http://http://example.com") and then fails to
load (the image is a 404).

You have to be sure to OMIT the [http://](http://) part for the site to work.

Also, on Chrome, dragging on the image frequently literally drags the image
(rather than drawing). When the drawing does work, it happens about 2 inches
to the right of where my cursor is actually placed.

~~~
gssgss
Thanks for the feedback, I was subtituting the http if present. I'll take a
look at the dragging thing too.

edit:I updated the hint also. edit: it seems like on webkit offsetLeft does
not work onReady, I am changing to be onload instead ASAP.

------
primitivesuave
Great idea and nice simple UI, this is literally the exact workflow I have for
drawing my feedback on website proofs that I get from our designer, but I do
it with a drawing tablet and MacPaint (I'm not that advanced). I'd really love
something that let a designer just email me a link to a proof that I could
annotate, and automatically send him my feedback. Right now the process is
download-from-Google-Drive-and-open-in-MacPaint, draw-my-feedback, then
export-as-image-and-put-back-on-Google-Drive.

~~~
gssgss
Thanks primitivesuave. I plan to make this work on a tablet to ease the
workflow you just commented.

------
gssgss
I think by now all the 404 images should be solved. I was using xvfb and it
lacked the proper parameter to not be overloaded with so many requests.

I am fixing the offset in webkit as soon as possible.

Thanks for all the bug reporting and opinions.

edit:grammar

------
CoastUser
Doesn't work on Chrome. I just see a missing image

------
xauronx
It appears to be down. I'm curious to check it out since I was working on
something very similar.

------
jackmaney
None of the drawing or notation features seem to be working (Win 7 x64, Chrome
32.0.1700.76 m).

------
PeterWhittaker
Fails to display anything at all if the browser is set to reject cookies.

------
andyhmltn
Nice site but the background on the homepage makes the text unreadable

------
rolfvandekrol
The image seems to be missing (404)

------
bestest
there seems to be some recursion when sitecommenter.com is entered.

and drawing doesn't work. meh.

~~~
gssgss
This should be solved by now. It broke under "so many" visits and during some
seconds i accidentally some javascript.

------
shasa
not working on mozilla.

~~~
gssgss
I am looking at it at Firefox and it seems to look right. Could you give me
some more detail so that I can fix it?

~~~
de_dave

      Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 404 (NOT FOUND)
      http://sitecommenter.com/generated_img/79.png

~~~
gssgss
I think the image generation is failing randomly. I uploaded a gif showing how
I see the interaction. I 'all take a look at it and update it soon.
[http://nimga.com/m/3FYRo.gif](http://nimga.com/m/3FYRo.gif)

